# Ryobi 725r fuel problem



## cr09 (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a Ryobi 725r (31cc) trimmer that is lightly used and ran great until yesterday. I was using it and it stopped as if it ran out of fuel. The tank was about 1/4 full so I topped it off. It immediately started but didn't seem like it was developing full power. I could keep it running by putting the choke at 1/2 open. There was no smoke when I did that and it ran for another minute or 2. I noticed the primer bulb only fills half way. If I pump the primer a number of times it will start and run for a few seconds. 

Any ideas on where to look are appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like it's running a little lean. You should try opening the high end needle about 1/4 turn and see if that helps.


----------



## cr09 (Jul 26, 2005)

I tried to start the trimmer before adjusting anything and could only get it to run for a few seconds. I had no idea which was the high end needle so I opened the black screw first a 1/4 turn and there was no difference. I then opened the white screw a quarter turn and the trimmer now starts and runs as usual. 

Out of curiousity I closed the white screw (both were fully closed from the factory) and the trimmer still operates OK. Is it possible there was some crud that got released when I adjusted the needles?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First, the screw furthest away from the motor is the high end needle.

The needles weren't really closed all the way, there are adjustment limiters that will only allow you to move the about 1/2 turn without removing them. Yes, it is possible that something was plugging the needle slightly and making the adjustment dislodged it. Luckly it wasn't enough to warrant tearing down and cleaning the carb. Glad you got it going.


----------

